# Mike, Eric, Cookies, BQ and everyone...



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Just though i'd let you all know that i have just finished my last exam. Thanks for that message this morning BQ...I got that just before i went to take exam.







They are all over now. No more uni stress (unless i fail this one module but lets not go there).







ALSO- I have been accepted for the music therapy course next year







(don't actually know whats involved yet-course write up with VERY vague).







The only thing i have to concentrate on now is making sure that i am staying healthy and coping with living at home for 3 months over the summer.







I have also been offered a job by the guy who fired me from the pub. He said i can always have a job there if i want one and for the whole summer.







Sorry about my *little* hissy fit the other week. I think i just lost it for a while. I promise- I will sort myself out over the summer. I have 3 months to do it after all.







Thanks for all being so cool and putting up with me while i stressed out.Wish me luck for the summer...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

(((((((Spliff)))))))







Glad all that stress is behind you. Congrats on acceptance into the Music Therapy Program.







As someone wise once said; "To err is human; to forgive - divine." Apology accepted. But understand the "sorting out" is just learning from our mistakes and moving on to life's next lesson and may take longer than a summer. We all hopefully spend our life "sorting out".







Good to hear from you.







 BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, no problem and we will continue to help you out, but remember a big part of that is you and what you do to help yourself and that you stick to the things your doing to help yourself. But of course we will help whenever and where ever we can. Whats the next step in your game plan?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

My game plan. Goodness... I have to change my attitude towardds life first i think. I'm going to stop moping about in my room all day and get out the house into the sun and get some exercise, always try to keep a positive attitude (thats hard sometimes though with the way my Dad is).I will also try and sort out my temper. I have an awful temper, then i get worked up and stressed out. I have to try and not get so stressed and anxious about everything. I am a worrier and have a confidence problem. Every single school report i have ever had has said something along the lines of: GOod work, could do better, lacks confidence. I think the couseller all those years ago may have said it too?







Also, persuaded my mum to buy Heathers cook book. THat will give me something to do over the holidays! I can experiment!The only problem is, i don't know HOW i'm going to do half these things.I'm considering starting the hypno over again- but im not sure if i can do another 100 days- i might not be able to concentrate on it properly as i have to work and am going away on 2 trips during the holidays meaning i will miss entire weeks of it. Not so good.Anyway, now i am just babbling. I had better get out and do something useful. Tonight i am helping my friends to drown their sorrows in alcohol "Lush! I hear eric cry-and yes, i know what it means now!" Oh well- its not everyday you finish the whole years exams.I'm going to the NAAFI now with some Army men i think. After the Italian Job is finished.Thanks all.Nikki


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Welcome back, Spliff! My daughter took this summer off from classes too. I know how stressful it is for you students, and I don't know how you do it!JeanG


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

In England we don't have lessons through the summer...But i have 3 months off instead of 6 weeks like we got at school. ITs really good.


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

SpliffGood to hear from you again.Well done in finishing the exams.I spoke to big Mike last week as I have just finished the prog' also.He suggested that I listen to 2 of my favourite sides for a 4 week period and get back to him to let him know how I was doing as I could do with a little more help. This may be of benefit to you, don't know, just a thought.Regards. Peterwww.supportforibs.org


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Jb! Haven't heard from you in ages... i gosh, i think i finished the program quite a while ago now. I actually have no idea how long ago? Hmm... a couple months ago now maybe.I finished on 21st April this year. (isn't editing wonderful).


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

I've been living in a far off galaxy the other side of the universe in a time warp.Been busy fighting Klingons and defending the empire. I had a meeting at star fleet command just the other day and no one there had ever heard of IBS. I said they were lucky and wished them inter galactic peace. My mind has now gone and I must away to other parts of the cosmos to educate the Zaffon empire on IBS.Now!I just need to find the warp drive inter galactic travel at the speed of light switch.Farewell for now. Peter mind gone.www.supportforibs.org


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

With 3 months off I could sure gain back my mental sanity.







Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jb, good to hear from you, I heard through the communicator you were helping other galactic empires. Good for you. Gald Mike is helping out and glad your doing better in the long run, just some finnishing touches hopefully.







Spliff, I forgot congradulations and yes drinks would be in order for that.







Okay, now make and stick to a game plan. LOLWill help you through Spliff but you need to stay serious about your health and your post, copy it and look at it sometimes.


----------

